# Battery not charging while running



## fragonard12 (May 24, 2010)

I own a John Deere 317 with an Onan Engine. When turning the key, the starter was spinning but not engaging the flywheel. I assumed it was the starter and have replaced it, the solenoid and fuse breaker. But it was still not cranking, just silent or spinning the starter. I jumped it and was able to get it started, but the PTO would not engage. I reapplied the jump cables, and then engaged the PTO successfully. After mowing about 5 minutes, the PTO shut off and did not come back on.

I have since then charges the battery, from a 11.7 rating to 12.25. It cranked it over and engaged the PTO successfully, but as it was night (and could not mow) I let it run to see if the machine's system would recharge the battery. It did not. 

Does my mower have a "charging system" like an alternator on a car?
Is it fried from too many jump starts?
Does the voltage change from a charge, taking less than ten minutes, really create that much difference in cranking power, and can I expect my PTO to stay on? thanks.


----------



## Crallscars (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a GT275 and a 185 Hydro. at one time or another I have had charging problems. Both times I found a fuse open. The 185 it's an inline fuse and I am sure I blew it when I jump started it and had the jumpers backwards. There is also a voltage regulator up under the dash. I have never had to replace one, but guess it could go bad.

I'd look at all the fuses before I messed with the regulator, I used a trickle charger when my first charging system failed. With a good battery you can mow for several hours before you need to recharge the battery.


----------

